# I'm done.



## Bosch (Oct 13, 2021)

12 years and out. I had some former co-workers make me an offer I could not refuse to go and work with them. And it was time. I wish you guys the best and I will lurk but I couldn't do another fourth quarter with the way things were headed.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 13, 2021)

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 13, 2021)

Good I wish somebody would do that for me.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 13, 2021)

I’m glad for you. You were barely treading water for a long time.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Oct 14, 2021)

Best of luck to you. It was a long time coming.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 14, 2021)

Congrats and wish you the best


----------



## TheCartGuy (Oct 14, 2021)

Best of luck.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 14, 2021)

Bosch said:


> 12 years and out. I had some former co-workers make me an offer I could not refuse to go and work with them. And it was time. I wish you guys the best and I will lurk but I couldn't do another fourth quarter with the way things were headed.


Awesome!  You deserved the chance to get ahead.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2021)

Long overdue to run screaming into the night.....with JOY!!!

Fair farin', Bosch. You'll be missed.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 14, 2021)

Congrats! I bet your store leadership is panicking about how to replace you.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Oct 14, 2021)

You're here forever. See you tomorrow


----------



## Boxcutterwhereru (Oct 15, 2021)

Best of Luck!!


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 15, 2021)

That's awesome! I left Target back in May after almost 17 years,  and my life is much more peaceful than it was.  You'll be so much happier on the other side 😁


----------



## Times Up (Oct 15, 2021)

Congratulations 👏


----------



## Bosch (Oct 18, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Congrats! I bet your store leadership is panicking about how to replace you.



My TL looked like I pissed in her wheaties when I told her I was leaving. And I don't give a flying fuck what they do cause they didn't give one about me.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 18, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Good I wish somebody would do that for me.



Make friends in other parts of your life. Car friends came in clutch for me. Yes pun intended.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2021)

Bosch said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what they do cause they didn't give one about me.


Truer words....


----------

